# Big breasted mama's - Can you nurse in your Kozy?



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

I am a DD not nursing and I was comparing Mei Tais and had been eyeing a Catbird Baby and Freehand.
But as I kept looking I thought that the fact that the Kozy has a wider body might make it possible to nurse in as compared to others. Any one have success nursing in their Kozy as compared to the others mentioned?


----------



## mamalex (Mar 2, 2004)

Don't know how large your breast are, but I consider myself large-breasted and I nurse in the Kozy. In fact, ds only goes to sleep (naps and at night) in Kozy with me nursing


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm a DD not nursing so close to an E in the early days of milkiness








I was just wondering if the wider body of the Kozy would be more advantageous to nursing as opposed to a Catbird Baby or Freehand?


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm a DDD/E and I have never been able to. I have a Maya Wrap and a pouch sling.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i'm about the same size. i've never had trouble nursing in any of my MT's. i've never had a catbird, but managed w/ both a FH and a kozy. kozy does offer a little more coverage, but i wear nursing tanks when out so i am not too exposed.


----------



## treehugz (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a Baby Hawk mei tai and it's very challenging to nurse in. I think it's more of a length thing for us though instead of width. I'm 34E/F and short-waisted... so I really have to loosen the straps so she's very low on my hips and then use a hand to lift my breast high enough. No chance of nursing hands-free in it, and such a pain I only do it if when necessary.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
i'm about the same size. i've never had trouble nursing in any of my MT's. i've never had a catbird, but managed w/ both a FH and a kozy. kozy does offer a little more coverage, but i wear nursing tanks when out so i am not too exposed.


Yeah a tank and hoodie are my nursing "uniform" so I usually feel pretty covered. The Catbird is really soft and cottony as opposed to the thick canvas of the Kozy. I just wonder if the Kozy would be a better investment since it might lend itself to nursing more easily.


----------



## mamalex (Mar 2, 2004)

I love nursing in a wrap too! I must say that I almost ALWAYS have to lift my breast to nurse- even if he's in my lap








I tend to be D once my milk settles down after the fourth trimester or so.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalex* 
I love nursing in a wrap too! I must say that I almost ALWAYS have to lift my breast to nurse- even if he's in my lap








I tend to be D once my milk settles down after the fourth trimester or so.

That sounds like me too. I ALWAYS have to lift my brest to nurse. Oh well









I guess my question is more about coverage with the Kozy since it has a wider body.


----------



## mamalex (Mar 2, 2004)

Coverage is great with a Kozy.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalex* 
Coverage is great with a Kozy.

Thanks!


----------

